

Ron Johnson (head of Apple retail) departs to lead JC Penny - grinich
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/15/business/economy/15shop.html

======
joshuahays
I can't imagine actually waking up and realizing I left the worlds most
valuable tech company for a dying clothing store. However, I am sure the price
was right. :)

